# The Clymb



## RootDKJ (May 26, 2011)

Is anyone on here a member of The Clymb (www.theclymb.com)?  How are the deals on there?  Can anyone throw me an invite?

Thanks
Root


----------



## o3jeff (May 26, 2011)

I've been for a few months, haven't bought anything yet. Seems the good stuff goes real quick.

Sent you an invite.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 26, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Cannonball (May 26, 2011)

Deals can be pretty sick....if you happen to be in the market for what they're selling.  If you want a power assist bike right now you'd be hard pressed to get a better price.


----------



## Nick (May 27, 2011)

I like their site design & image. Very cool.


----------



## bvibert (May 27, 2011)

I get emails from them all the time, but honestly don't pay much attention to them.  It mostly seems to be stuff that I don't need.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 27, 2011)

How long have they been around?


----------



## bvibert (May 27, 2011)

I got invited to it in August 2010, I'm not sure how long they were around before that.


----------



## darent (Jun 7, 2011)

I joined last fall. I have bought a couple of things,thought the prices were real good, good service


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 8, 2011)

Hook me up with an invite!


----------



## Puck it (Jun 8, 2011)

I tried to join and never got an email. What is the deal?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 8, 2011)

Puck it said:


> I tried to join and never got an email. What is the deal?



It's referral only right now. Since Root and Brian are members they can send us invites ...


----------



## Puck it (Jun 8, 2011)

Hook me up too!  The site makes it seem like you can just register.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks Jeff!


----------



## marcski (Jun 8, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I get emails from them all the time, but honestly don't pay much attention to them.  It mostly seems to be stuff that I don't need.



My experience has been pretty much the same as Brian's!


----------



## Puck it (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks, Root.


----------



## Nick (Jun 9, 2011)

I signed up for beta but nothing yet. ...


----------



## Morwax (Jun 20, 2011)

Why would a retail operation want to be invitation only.. sounds like a gimick


----------



## Nick (Jun 20, 2011)

Maybe its in Beta ?

Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk


----------



## theclymb (Jun 21, 2011)

Hey everyone... I saw the thread and saw that were some questions around the Clymb here so I figured I would answer a few of them. My name is Kevin and I am the director of marketing at the Clymb... If you guys ever need anything or have any questions you can just email me at kevin@theclymb.com 



RootDKJ said:


> How long have they been around?



We launched in November 2009.... So we are about to enter into our terrible twos. 



darent said:


> I joined last fall. I have bought a couple of things,thought the prices were real good, good service



Awesome to hear you have enjoyed it and that service has been good. 



Puck it said:


> Hook me up too!  The site makes it seem like you can just register.



You can but you get put on a waiting list. If you come in through an invite you get in right away. 



Nick said:


> I signed up for beta but nothing yet. ...



If you need an invite let me know. Also we can create a link for your entire community if you guys want so nobody has to wait. We are cool like that. 



Morwax said:


> Why would a retail operation want to be invitation only.. sounds like a gimick



We aren't really a traditional ecommerce site, we are a flash sale site. Traditionally they have been invitation only. Additionally per our agreement with vendors, who don't want the products on our site price searched, we've had to put product behind the log in wall. 

Or perhaps it stems from never being invited to clubs as children and it is our way to get revenge on the world. 

Also I noticed a couple of comments where people weren't excited by some of our product. We have worked with over 150 outdoor brands, if you haven't seen some brands that you want let us know. We are always trying to expand who we work with.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks for the response! I've seen some interesting stuff on your site. Nothing I've wanted to pull the trigger on yet, but it's probably only a matter of time ... Are you going to carry any ski gear? We all miss Tramdock here and would snap up any good off-season ski gear.


----------



## theclymb (Jun 21, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Thanks for the response! I've seen some interesting stuff on your site. Nothing I've wanted to pull the trigger on yet, but it's probably only a matter of time ... Are you going to carry any ski gear? We all miss Tramdock here and would snap up any good off-season ski gear.




We will carry ski gear heavier towards the fall but some stuff might spring up over the summer. Last year we had a good mixture of hard goods and apparel.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 21, 2011)

i need an invite, somebody send me one.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 21, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i need an invite, somebody send me one.



http://theclymb.com/invite-from/JensKueter


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 21, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> http://theclymb.com/invite-from/JensKueter



thank you


----------



## bvibert (Jun 21, 2011)

Awesome, thanks for chiming in Mr.Clymb!  I'm one of the ones who said he didn't pay much attention to the emails.  I've since started clicking on the link in them to see what's new.  There's been some interesting stuff, but like wa-loaf, not enough to make me want to buy anything yet.


----------



## Nick (Jun 21, 2011)

Kevin - thanks for the posts. I'll send you an email in a few about getting an AZ invitation for site members. Appreciate the offer and the feedback!


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Jun 24, 2011)

Any update on the AZ invite?  This sounds like a pretty cool idea, and it seems like it could be a win win for the AZ community and the Clymb!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jun 24, 2011)

jimmywilson69 said:


> Any update on the AZ invite?  This sounds like a pretty cool idea, and it seems like it could be a win win for the AZ community and the Clymb!



The rates would be the same as if it was a individual invite.  Just click on the one link wa-loaf posted.  thats what I used and joined.


----------



## Nick (Jun 24, 2011)

jimmywilson69 said:


> Any update on the AZ invite?  This sounds like a pretty cool idea, and it seems like it could be a win win for the AZ community and the Clymb!



Yeah I emailed Kevin and I think he wrote me back. I'll look at it today and get back to ya! He mentioned something about special where signing up through an AZ link can get a credit in your account to start. I'll get back to him and let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 24, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Thanks for the response! I've seen some interesting stuff on your site. Nothing I've wanted to pull the trigger on yet, but it's probably only a matter of time ... Are you going to carry any ski gear? We all miss Tramdock here and would snap up any good off-season ski gear.



Would you buy something already so I get my referral bonus!


----------



## Nick (Jun 26, 2011)

:lol:

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey Everyone, 

Here is an AlpineZone link, just got the email from Kevin. If you use it, you get a $10 credit for your first purchase. 

http://www.theclymb.com/AlpineZone


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Jun 28, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 28, 2011)

Nick said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> Here is an AlpineZone link, just got the email from Kevin. If you use it, you get a $10 credit for your first purchase.
> 
> http://www.theclymb.com/AlpineZone



What if you're already a member?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 28, 2011)

Nick said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> Here is an AlpineZone link, just got the email from Kevin. If you use it, you get a $10 credit for your first purchase.
> 
> http://www.theclymb.com/AlpineZone





bvibert said:


> What if you're already a member?



I want my $10!


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 28, 2011)

bvibert said:


> What if you're already a member?



sign up again under a different email


----------



## skiahman (Jun 28, 2011)

Just received my first Clymb delivery-Ogio laptop bag-yeah not ski stuff yet but got what I expected-a great bag at a great price and delivery well before the quoted date.I'm pleased, will shop The Clymb again.


----------



## theclymb (Jun 29, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> sign up again under a different email



I wouldn't encourage that but hey I get wanting your ten dollars. And frankly you all deserve it after the "Better Off Dead" reference. If you guys want to email me with the email you use for your account I will credit your account. 

kevin@theclymb.com 

I will honor the credit through the fourth of July weekend.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 29, 2011)

theclymb said:


> I will honor the credit through the fourth of July weekend.



Does that mean the credit is only valid until the end of the weekend or that's how long we have to get it from you?


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 29, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Does that mean the credit is only valid until the end of the weekend or that's how long we have to get it from you?



If you would just place an order already I would get my $10 credit


----------



## theclymb (Jun 29, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Does that mean the credit is only valid until the end of the weekend or that's how long we have to get it from you?



How long you have to get it from me. Sorry I should have cleared that up. Just didn't want people asking for credits a year from now. 

You already emailed me and are all set.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 29, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> If you would just place an order already I would get my $10 credit



Patience young man ... :razz:


----------



## Nick (Jun 29, 2011)

bvibert said:


> What if you're already a member?



Haha, I'm honestly not sure.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 20, 2011)

I just made my first Clymb purchase.  Of course I never emailed them to get my $10 AZ credit... :-?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 20, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> If you would just place an order already I would get my $10 credit



Done,



bvibert said:


> I just made my first Clymb purchase.  Of course I never emailed them to get my $10 AZ credit... :-?



and used my credit ...


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 20, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Done,/QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks, just checked, $10 in my account!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 20, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Done,
> 
> 
> 
> and used my credit ...



Yeah, I'm a dumbass for not jumping on that... :dunce:

Whatcha get?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 20, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Yeah, I'm a dumbass for not jumping on that... :dunce:
> 
> Whatcha get?



That bladder thingy. fyi I really like the Amazon checkout. Saved me having to find my wallet and pull out the credit card.


----------



## Nick (Jul 20, 2011)

I dunno about the idea of having the bladder "fully inflated" all the time. Is it really that hard to suck the water out of a hose ( ok sickos..... )


----------



## bvibert (Jul 20, 2011)

Nick said:


> I dunno about the idea of having the bladder "fully inflated" all the time. Is it really that hard to suck the water out of a hose ( ok sickos..... )



I was thinking the same thing, but we'll see.  I needed a new bladder anyway...  If nothing else I'll use it without inflating it...


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 1, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> That bladder thingy. fyi I really like the Amazon checkout. Saved me having to find my wallet and pull out the credit card.



Lack of shipping info is kind of annoying. I'm used to being able to track everything and know when stuff is supposed to arrive.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 1, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Lack of shipping info is kind of annoying. I'm used to being able to track everything and know when stuff is supposed to arrive.



Agreed.  Though, for something I don't really need, like what I ordered this time, I don't really mind too much.  It'll be kinda like a surprise Christmas when it finally gets here!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 1, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Agreed.  Though, for something I don't really need, like what I ordered this time, I don't really mind too much.  It'll be kinda like a surprise Christmas when it finally gets here!



Also, not quite sure its entirely legal to charge my credit card until the product actually ships??


----------



## bvibert (Aug 2, 2011)

Just got notification that my order shipped and also the tracking number.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 2, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Just got notification that my order shipped and also the tracking number.



Me too. So it basically took a week and a half to ship from them. Lets see how long the shipping takes at this point ...


----------



## bvibert (Aug 2, 2011)

They did say that the shipping would take a while due to some arrangement they have with the suppliers.

As a matter of fact I just checked the confirmation email and they said that the order would ship on August 8th or earlier, so I guess they're ahead of schedule...


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 2, 2011)

bvibert said:


> They did say that the shipping would take a while due to some arrangement they have with the suppliers.
> 
> As a matter of fact I just checked the confirmation email and they said that the order would ship on August 8th or earlier, so I guess they're ahead of schedule...



OH, I read that it would arrive by August 8th or earlier. :smash:


----------



## Nick (Jul 24, 2012)

Big sale going on right now on the Clymb. Lots of cheap stuff!


----------



## Nick (Jul 24, 2012)

Edit also apparently invites are no longer required, either


----------



## Nick (Sep 29, 2012)

They are having a "Sea to Ski" sale right now

I don't see all that much but there are some good deals on Marker jackets.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 24, 2012)

There's a ton of ski stuff up now:
http://www.theclymb.com/invite-from/JensKueter


----------

